# msn messenger 81000395



## jbuzzmonkey (May 16, 2005)

i keep getting error message 81000395 msn messenger could not sign you in as the service is temporarily unavailable, could someone please help me


----------



## josdegr (Apr 10, 2005)

what version of msn messenger are you using?


----------



## jbuzzmonkey (May 16, 2005)

7.0


----------



## josdegr (Apr 10, 2005)

i am using 7.0 and had no trouble signing in. maybe try to do a reinstall.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I have requested this thread to be moved from this forum to the correct forum for better assistance.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sometimes, it REALLY is temporarily unavailable.


----------



## Attache (May 17, 2005)

I had the same problem..only thing I did was change my birthday year's when you make your account, you got to be 18+ to have a account with them.
Im not fully sure if it will help though.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also, if you are in the UK, another member posted that they'd been having problems for the last day.


----------



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

I have got same problem


----------



## Vyne (May 1, 2006)

I know this thread is wayyyy out of date but i jsut thought i would type this to help any desperate people who want that nasty 81000395 error to go away . Now this is only as a last resort and i dont suggest trying it unless you really have to . The way i solved the problem was deleting all information concerning MSN out of the registry . Now deleting stuff from your registry cant seriously screw your comp if you delete the wrong things... so preform this at your own risk. To edit your registry run the REGEDIT file and type 'msn' into the 'FIND IT' box and just keep going 'find next' and deleting all the msn entries. But i must warn you READ the entry you are deleting and if you dont feel confident it is to do with MSN messenger DO NOT DELETE IT. I will stress again that this cure for the 81000395 error is only a LAST RESORT! Thanks. (yes if i was smart enough i would know the exact entry to delete)


----------



## Emredrum (Jul 23, 2008)

If you have AVG installed - turn off the WEB shield option for IM


----------



## Laser495 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Emredrum,

Thanks a lot!! AVG was the problem. Nice job!!


----------



## Lena_ding (Jul 23, 2008)

I have the same problem and i haven't been able to log in to msn for days, I have AVG 8, and there is no WEB shield option, if there is I can't find it, can anyone help me to find it? there is a Resident Shield, but I dont think that is it

Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Very strange so many first time posters are finding this thread


----------



## Laser495 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Lena,

If you open AVG, you'll see the "Overview" option to the left.
Click on that and you should have 9 items, one of them is "Web Shield".
Double click there and disable MSN Protection on the Instant Messaging tab.

Let me know.


----------



## Mertens (Jul 23, 2008)

I have the same problem as Lena. In the "Overview" you can see 9 items. None of this items has the name "Web Shield". Only "Resident Shield"?


----------



## Lena_ding (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi, no I only get 5 Icons that come up on the Overview, I custumized in the instialtion so it would have Link scanner and the e-mail scanner thing, but I dindt read anything about the Web Shield,

here is a print screen i took of the AVG window


----------



## SpiderPg (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks For The Help Guys
and
Lena it appears from the picture you are using the anti-virus avg which does not have the web shield the only thing i can think of is using the help function im using internet security ( the full works) and i found it straight away


----------



## Laser495 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Guys,

In this link you can see the picture of my AVG:

http://www.jyncorp.com/downloads/AVG.gif


----------



## SpiderPg (Jul 23, 2008)

Laser
It Seams Your AVG Has The Web Shield Click Twice On The Icon And See A Tab Called Instant Messenger Click That And Then Untick The Box Called MSN Messenger This Should Fix IT

SpiderPg


----------



## SpiderPg (Jul 23, 2008)

News Just In xD
Lena Your Using AVG Free Which Does Not Contain The Web Shield Which The AVG Non-Free Does Contain
Im Looking Now Trying To Find Your Guys A Fix


----------



## Mertens (Jul 23, 2008)

If I turn off and exit AVG completely => the same error!


----------



## Laser495 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thx SpiderPg.

I was trying to hel Lena. I fixed it this morning.


----------



## Lena_ding (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks a Lot for your help guys, SpiderPg, I hope you can find us a fix 

Thanks to you as well Laser495


----------



## SpiderPg (Jul 23, 2008)

Lena
Many AVG Problems Are With The Resident Shield Try Disabling This And See If You Can Sign In


----------



## Kimhari (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi, I get the same error code but have no AVG or any other anti-virus. I'm using MSN 7.5 . However, I can login from msn webmessenger.


----------



## Reveen (Jul 24, 2008)

As of today I have the exact same problem as the above poster.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

AcaCandy said:


> Sometimes, it REALLY is temporarily unavailable.


Happens to me a lot too... that's why i use meebo.com



AcaCandy said:


> Very strange so many first time posters are finding this thread


no kidding 

Hiya Candy!


----------



## Lena_ding (Jul 23, 2008)

SpiderPg said:


> Lena
> Many AVG Problems Are With The Resident Shield Try Disabling This And See If You Can Sign In


I tryed that and I still get the same error 

Thanks for thelp anyway


----------



## SpiderPg (Jul 23, 2008)

those using 7.5 have you tried updating to 8 i know that 8 uses a different server


----------



## Lena_ding (Jul 23, 2008)

but windows live is... not that good  lol


----------



## makasu28 (Jul 24, 2008)

It worked after i uncheck the MSN in the AVG Web Shield.


----------



## athenap (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks! The AVG advice worked for me too!


----------



## Gallion-Beast (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks a tonne Emredrum! Thought I was going to have to use ebuddy on a permanent basis.



AcaCandy said:


> Very strange so many first time posters are finding this thread


It's the first page that comes up when you google 81000395, and it looks like everyone's AVG just started doing this yesterday, so a lot of people have been googling 81000395 recently.http://forums.techguy.org/members/419878-emredrum.html


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yesterday. Interesting.

Good to know


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

same here


----------



## Lena_ding (Jul 23, 2008)

its works now!!! and i didnt do anything, i didnt even upgraded it to windows live, i thought of doing that but then i didnt. cus windows live is a load of ***, lol, so here is the solution to the people who have msn 7.5 and the AVG free edition, to sort out this error....DO NOTHING, just wait for it to go away and it will eventually, in the mean while use windows messenger or something, to keep you busy until the error goes away 

and thanks for all you help guys!


----------



## harryistalk (Jul 25, 2008)

*I HAVE a OTHER SOLUTİON!!!
USE a MSN MESSENGER 7.0 & 7.5 - says Im nt use 8.0, 8.1, 8.5, 9.0 vs..

i take that back..even if ccleaner clears up the files..its only a temp solution

PROGRAM DIRECT LINK : http://fs3.filehippo.com/7423/aa96e1266c...tup209.exe

i discovered that a [email protected] cookie is overriding the signin thingy for msn messenger 7.5
in otherwords...unless the @rad.msn.com and related msn.com files..then yeah..

looks like microsoft found another way to make sure people arent using 7.5 =|
damn *******s 
*


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No need for bad language.............


----------



## ohu (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you very much for the tip on AVG. Turned out since I was using an non-hotmail/msn.com e-mail adress for my msn(using gmail), the AVG web-shield was blocking my login. It's kinda strange, since I could login with my old hotmail.com adress. 

Anyways, turning off web shield protection on msn did the trick, thank you!

And to you wondering why so many first time posters find this thread, it's because we(I atleast) google'd the error code, and found this thread with solutions. 


Thanks again!


----------

